# Begin a new challenge



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

We have watched as some very talented people showed us that they are not afraid to take on and risk it all. So we should maybe follow in their steps with some sort of challenge to ourselves to boost our skill level know matter where it is rookie, intermediate, skilled, advanced you get the idea. So what would be something that collectively would be could agree to be the next challenge and how long would be allowed to complete the build. This would be my first build am interested, what are your thoughts, has this been done in the past or would this be something new.

Jerry


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*it's not a bad idea*

Unless you have a sponsor or prize, it may not garner much 
support...I donno? The only way is to try it!

Here's an idea, rather than "fits in a box" hows about "made from one piece of wood" ...or "made with only one power/hand tool" ...or both limitations.
The more tools used, the less points or stature your project gets for instance. Like ... I used one piece of wood and 3 powertools, so that's a category or class 3 entry.
There are other limitations you can place on the entries, but size is a good one as in the Baileigh Callenge.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Everyone has different methods and different abilities, so trying to come up with a challenge that would be a just for fun kind of thing would be pretty difficult.

I suggest that some of you guys who don't write build threads to share with us start doing that and showing us not just the finished piece, but the steps along the way to make it. I'm of the opinion that no matter how good you think you are, or how bad, everyone can benefit from watching as the methods are shared.

I'm reminded of a series of threads posted by several of us a couple of years ago where we all built the same items using our own personal favorite methods and within the limitations of our shops and abilities. Those who don't remember, search for the threads with ALTERNATIVE METHOD in the title. Those were a lot of fun and showed some really great talent at all levels among us.

Perhaps that way we could encourage some of those who don't do build threads to get involved more and share with us.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*Projects*

Might be the way to go. I am very impressed not only with the project but in the manor in which you describe what you are making, my typing skills would take longer complete than the build itself, but telling how I made it definiably has merit .

Jerry


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

wood shavings said:


> Might be the way to go. I am very impressed not only with the project but in the manor in which you describe what you are making, my typing skills would take longer complete than the build itself, but telling how I made it definiably has merit .
> 
> Jerry


Jerry
I support your effort and want to encourage you to press on. We just had a swap too that had a pretty good turn out. 

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*options*

Here are my thoughts it needs to have defined rules time frame how big or small and a time frame both in how long the build should take and how long people have to get on board. This is an idea that I have Two board feet of lumber to be use to build a child's toy simple movable parts no smaller than X size set in the rules Comments 

Jerry


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Well Jerry,
I like the way your thinking. But in this day and age making a child's toy for anyone but your own can be problematic. Also you may limit the amount of people interested. I've made wooden toys for my grandkids but not anyone else's. Okay one was a paddle. 

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

I take it wasn't a ping pong paddle.

Jerry


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

wood shavings said:


> I take it it wasn't a ping pong paddle.
> 
> Jerry


Oh that would work too. LMBO.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*try again*

Something for all ages
Something for the seasons
Something religious
Something for the kitchen
Something for the garden
Something for a friend
Something for outdoors
Something for a room in the house enter one

More option are welcome 

Jerry


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I've been following along here and I'm liking some of the ideas. My suggestion, to get people involved, is to also make it a swap. I'd like to do a box swap, but I don't know when I'll have time for at least a few weeks out. But something like a mid sized box, 6-12" wide, 9-18" long, 1-4(or6)" deep. With a lid. Material, joinery, embellishments, linings, hardware, etc up to builder. What do y'all think.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

sawdustfactory said:


> I've been following along here and I'm liking some of the ideas. My suggestion, to get people involved, is to also make it a swap. I'd like to do a box swap, but I don't know when I'll have time for at least a few weeks out. But something like a mid sized box, 6-12" wide, 9-18" long, 1-4(or6)" deep. With a lid. Material, joinery, embellishments, linings, hardware, etc up to builder. What do y'all think.


I'm going to try to participate regardless of what comes up. Box of some kind would be good.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

I really like your idea of a swap. I missed out on the mallet(s), but I'm really enjoying the marking gauge swap. I'm in kind of the same time frame as you though, I wouldn't have time to start anything for several weeks. 

+1 on the box idea - many variations on construction that would highlight different techniques. Also would be something that people with any skill level/tool preference could participate.

Another plus for making boxes is that everyone can find a use for one, if only to sit on a table as a decoration.

The size range suggested is good. Would probably want to keep it small enough to ship cheaply.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

Starting to like the box idea so should we come up with a max and min. size box. Mostly because of max. shipping cost, want people to participle not wanting to break the bank on getting the box half way across the country / world. Utility for on the coffee table or up to the person crafting it to decide. What was the format for the mallet swap and tool gauge swap and was it what worked or should changes be made.

Jerry


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Al B Thayer said:


> Well Jerry,
> I like the way your thinking. But in this day and age making a child's toy for anyone but your own can be problematic. Also you may limit the amount of people interested. I've made wooden toys for my grandkids but not anyone else's. Okay one was a paddle.
> 
> Al
> ...


he didn't say we had to swap the toys. We could just make them for ourselves.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

wood shavings said:


> Starting to like the box idea so should we come up with a max and min. size box. Mostly because of max. shipping cost, want people to participle not wanting to break the bank on getting the box half way across the country / world. Utility for on the coffee table or up to the person crafting it to decide. What was the format for the mallet swap and tool gauge swap and was it what worked or should changes be made.
> 
> Jerry


If you decide to do this go with using one of the standard boxes from USPS that way all the shipping will be the same price regardless of the weight


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

So is this headed for a swap? It started out as a challenge


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*Usps*

True on the box weight so do we limit the box size and if so what size small is really small and quite flat medium is also rather flat it's the large that gets to be five by twelve by twelve.

Jerry


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*Plane*

Seeing your avatar think that is what it's called. What would happen with the suggestion of a plane or is that getting limiting as to the number of people that would participate.

Jerry


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*Plane*

I think that for those that want to do a swap that could be done cost could be kept down. For those that want to show off there skills and that isn't to say that those in the swap couldn't as well ( show off their skills ) For those that maybe want to make a project for themselves or someone close too them could go ahead and do it, it would then be in a different category. 

Getting complicated

Jerry


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

DST said:


> So is this headed for a swap? It started out as a challenge


I'd like to see it go swap/ challenge. Maybe a vote without knowing the builder. 

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*swap / challenge*

So if it went swap challenge it would be an incorporation of both concepts if I am reading this correct I like that idea. If it were to go that route it needs to be decided what the build should be the size etc.
The box idea has merit would like to see three to four possibilities put forth then voted on blind ballot one vote per person.

Jerry


----------



## CHRIS_BOXMAKER (Apr 2, 2013)

*I'm in*

I'm new to the forum so I am not to sure how the swap thing works but I am in if it is a box build. If you are going to incorporate the challenge aspect maybe you can do the swaps based of the placing of the entries.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*selection process*

Several ways to do this in a hat random selection, first and last then second, second last and a progression in that order till you meet in the middle. lots of ways to do it so it come to be that nobody has an idea who gets who. Just need an even number in the selection.

Jerry


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Guys all I can say is this swaps are good and each has had it's kinks so learn from those. Read them and ask question of those who ran them. 

You may want to try for an item that would attract more people. I like the box idea.

The flat rate box is a good idea but make sure your specific about which box they have several different dimensions each of S,M and L boxes. iwas just on there ordering some.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

As a builder in the gauge swap, I'd like to put my two cents in for building a height/ depth gauge. There are so many styles and most can be made in shop. They go hand in hand with the marking gauge.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

If I have it right it something like a tire gauge for tire wear, but this would have a stop and some sort of measuring device.

Jerry


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

wood shavings said:


> If I have it right it something like a tire gauge for tire wear, but this would have a stop and some sort of measuring device.
> 
> Jerry


Yes. I use one all the time setting blade height, bit height.....

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

Seems like their is an interest in a couple of projects and the gauge could in theory be used to make a larger project, the box a two for one first I made the gauge and then use to complete the box.

Jerry


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

I have had an idea for awhile about a swap-challenge. The challenge would be some thing made from a pine 8' 1 x 4. Doesn't have to be a 1x4 or pine but the idea is that the wood is cheap and its standard. Rule is- use only that one selected wood to make something, from a picture frame to a bat, who knows what you might get. The wide range of talents the folks have that visit this site would come out and I figure it would be interesting to say the least. Just an idea I had, not trying to highjack the post.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*pine board*

Hwood by Know means have you hi-jacked the post we are collecting thoughts and ideas to see what people want. The concern, and you have it as well is to keep the cost down and one way is for everyone to start with the same dimensional lumber. Thoughts and suggestions are welcome. 

Jerry


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

I like the one board challenge as well.
My suggestion is this:

One person at some point needs to take charge and make a choice, swap or challenge, subject, set rules etc.

We have had several great ideas posted. There can be another one later and another after that.

Keep posting ideas as it helps us all have ideas for the future but let's see if our OP wants to be in charge of this our was just putting an idea out there.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*Challenge to be Set*

In order to get the most involvement and to get this baby born, it has been suggested more than once that one piece of lumber measuring 8' by 4'' by 1'' be used Pine is the board of choice in an effort to keep cost down and involvement up. Where you get your lumber is up to you clarification for all this means actual size not something that is 3 5/8'' by 3/4'' don't sell yourself short check out your local mill, cabinet shops they have lumber that really measures 4'' by 1''. Now for those that have been in past S/C how long did you put it to fellow craftsmen gals too get registered for lack of a better wording and then how long to get the project to the person that you swapped with. and is it silent or do you post ahead of time who is your recipient.

Jerry


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

For the marking gauge swap a "proof" of completion (emailed picture) was required prior to swap to make sure it was completed in a timely manner and also to make sure we didn't have anyone signing up for a swap and receiving a gauge without making and sending one. 

As rrbrown suggested, anyone who hasn't yet should go back and read the first couple of pages of discussion for both mallet swaps and the marking gauge swaps. (Sorry, I'm too lazy to look for links, but the marking gauge discussion is in the General Woodworking section and the mallet swaps were in the Turning section)

You don't need even numbers for a swap, the way it has been done is random selection. You don't exchange objects with one person, rather send one to somebody and somebody else sends one to you.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

wood shavings said:


> In order to get the most involvement and to get this baby born, it has been suggested more than once that one piece of lumber measuring 8' by 4'' by 1'' be used Pine is the board of choice in an effort to keep cost down and involvement up. Where you get your lumber is up to you clarification for all this means actual size not something that is 3 5/8'' by 3/4'' don't sell yourself short check out your local mill, cabinet shops they have lumber that really measures 4'' by 1''. Now for those that have been in past S/C how long did you put it to fellow craftsmen gals too get registered for lack of a better wording and then how long to get the project to the person that you swapped with. and is it silent or do you post ahead of time who is your recipient.
> 
> Jerry


This type of challenge with a board that size will make a swap difficult because of shipping. Not only that but the wide range of projects ( chairs to xylophones) make it harder to swap something meaningful. The swaps work because people got in knowing that they were giving something some other participant wanted. If you do a single board build I suggest it be a challenge not a swap. Every one can make something they would want to keep or donate to charity or whatever.
THen choose several non participating members to be judge and jury. 

If you want to at the end you could give the winner a prize in that he or she could choose his pick out of the entrants or something like that.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*Clarification*

The swap challenge will consist of the following needs to fit in a large fixed rate USPS box 12" by 12" by 5" I think that is the size they are I will dbl. check at a later time. And to keep it so folks want to get involved in this S/C it a box that is going to be made from a pine board that is 8' by 4'' by 1'' .

Take photos of your build portion of the event to be disclosed after everyone has their box done. This is to make sure that your swap partner has his / her swap done as well as yours being complete. After you have gotten your box from the person that you swapped with at that time photos can be shown and the person that made it can then show how they made it build portion of contest. 

I have know idea if this has ever been done before but if a $5.00 or @10.00 fee was required that could be put toward a prize gift to the winner of the build portion if so desired A jury of your peers or a select one survey like the Burleigh challenge could take place and the gift prize or cash could be awarded at that time all speculation at this time Your thoughts are welcome.

Jerry


----------



## fromeast2west (Mar 21, 2012)

If I can add my 2 cents. Instead of limiting the wood choice to a specific type to keep costs down, why not just limit the cost and let people be creative with the type of material?

For example, I can get some great, salvaged, old growth redwood for less than pine around here (N. California). I also have some white oak left over from previous projects, and it looks great combined with the redwood.

People in different parts of the country probably have access to all kinds of cool local woods too.

If the rule was just 'no more than $15 in materials I think you'd get a lot of interest, and people would have more creative freedom.. and maybe it would help encourage them to seek out new sources for great local materials.


----------



## Black540i (Jan 4, 2013)

I don't think people mind the cost involved so much. I thinks it more about being creative and pushing the envelope. 

My thoughts are to stick to a basic guideline. I would say we make a lidded box (which has been suggested in the past, even before this thread). And the only other constraint is the size, which is limited to the 12x12x5 box already discussed. 

Also, do it like in the marking gauge swap, where you have a time frame to complete. When you are finished you send a picture to a predetermined person for proof of completion. That enters you into the swap. Once the deadline is up, names get chosen by another member at random and that is how to determine who sends to who. No one gets left out no matter of its an odd or even number of people. 

That all being said, I'm in for something along those lines!


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*Size constraint*

So what people are asking for is for you to be able to use local lumber ( Good idea )but while keeping the cost to under say $15.00 for the project and sized so it fit a size a large flat rate box. I like the photo of the completed project. Does that get set to the recipient or to ever is in charge of the swap. How far out rime frame question should it be taken be fore the exchange of names stops happening and the building begins we need to set a date soon.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*May 25th deadline*

The deadline to participate in the box swap challenge is May 19th. Will start accepting participant name and email May 12th.

Wooden box is the theme, Size constraint must fit in a large USPS flat rate box or smaller. Wood for box can be of local species or anything you wish to build it out of ( good use of those small but useful scraps we all have ) out of pocket cost not to exceed $15.00

Selection process will take place the May 20th and notification of who you will be building for will happen same. Who you build for during the swap will be kept secret. 

Jerry


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

ooop's

I entered the wrong date for the start of the swap note change May 12th start date to accept participants

The 19th deadline 

May 20th selection for swap

Jerry


----------



## CHRIS_BOXMAKER (Apr 2, 2013)

wood shavings said:


> The deadline to participate in the box swap challenge is May 19th. Will start accepting participant name and email May 12th.
> 
> Wooden box is the theme, Size constraint must fit in a large USPS flat rate box or smaller. Wood for box can be of local species or anything you wish to build it out of ( good use of those small but useful scraps we all have ) out of pocket cost not to exceed $15.00
> 
> ...


I'm in so how do we enter? And quick question for my own clarity, we can use small scrap pieces and they are not counted in out of pocket expenses?

Chris


----------



## SawdusttillSunset (Mar 15, 2012)

Incase you havn't already got plans to do so, I would highly recomend starting a new thread (probably in the general talk section) with the contest and all the rules, just so eveyone is clear.
I think they should create a "contests" section for the forumns. I completely missed the start of the last two. just a suggestion.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

SawdusttillSunset said:


> Incase you havn't already got plans to do so, I would highly recomend starting a new thread (probably in the general talk section) with the contest and all the rules, just so eveyone is clear.
> I think they should create a "contests" section for the forumns. I completely missed the start of the last two. just a suggestion.


THAT^

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Black540i (Jan 4, 2013)

New thread has been posted, titled "OFFICIAL SWAP!! Lidded box" 

I posted it in the project showcase as well as general info.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*Lidded box chalengs*

In an effort to get this challenge under way it has been renamed and listed in two places. The new name Lidded Box Swap and can be found here at the project showcase and the general discussion forums. So sign on up have fun with the build and enjoy the swap.

Jerry

you can't have same post in two areas. It don't work.


----------

